# Disneyland resorts



## kdorward (Jun 10, 2008)

Does Disneyland have timeshare resorts like Disneyworld does.  We are planing on going to Marriott Newport Coast Villas in July 2009.  We thought since we are out there we would go to disneyland for a few nights(maybe 4).
We usually stay at Beach Club Villas at Disney world.   Is there any resort comoarable to that resort.   We would also consider nice hotels,  We would prefer to stay in the park if availabe.


----------



## SDKath (Jun 10, 2008)

Not yet.  Grand California Villas is currently being constructed with only 50 units of TSs that are expected to sell sometime in 2009.  But for now, Disney has no TS in CA.  Can't wait for that to change though!

You CAN stay at the Grand CA hotel on site right now, which is a gorgeous hotel right in the heart of Downtown Disneyland....  But availability is slim and the rooms can be pricy (I have seen some for $800/n for a standard room) so plan ahead.

Katherine


----------



## IngridN (Jun 10, 2008)

The Disneyland Hotel is also in the park as well as a 3rd one having "Paradise" in its name.  Another advantage to staying at one of the Disney hotels is you get access to the parks an hour earlier than the general public most days.

Ingrid


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 11, 2008)

The third hotel mentioned above is the "Paradise Pier."  Of the three, the Grand Californian is our favorite.  We've only ever stayed there in the off-season, though (January, October) and the rates then were reasonable.  I don't know what they'd be like in July, but it's worth a look.

This website

http://www.mousesavers.com 

usually has information on special packages, etc., although I've never used them for Disneyland because we live 20 minutes away.

If you do go I absolutely recommend the Napa Rose restaurant in the Grand Californian hotel - it's our favorite restaurant in all of southern California.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jun 11, 2008)

As nice as it is to stay in the park, there is a whole line of hotels that line the street right outside the entrance to Disneyland.  You literally cross the street and you are at the park.  If you are on a budget, I would check them out.  My sister stayed at the Park Vue Motel which was _directly_ across the street from the Disneyland sign (right at the light where you cross).  She had a 1 BR suite that slept 6.  It was less than $100 per night.  I went for 2 nights while she was there, it was *very* convenient.  In fact, when we stayed at Newport Coast Villas last November, we commuted to Disneyland 2 days.  On the second day, our parking was BEHIND this line of hotels, so we PAID (to park) and had to walk _further_ than the people staying in those hotels!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 11, 2008)

Even if you don't stay on-site, many times if you make your travel plans through the Disney website (hotel and park tickets) that includes early entry into the parks as well.

I totally recommend staying off prem.  There are quite a few hotels within easy walking distance that also provide breakfast, which none of the on-site hotels offer.


----------

